# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Rrjeti i fshehur i Greqisë për greqizimin e trojeve shqiptare

## Luftëtari1444

http://www.tokajone.com/?p=412

Para pak kohe, duke kërkuar të dhëna për historinë e përpjekjeve të Greqisë, për sundimin e trojeve shqiptare, gjetëm disa shkrime për shkollën Arsakio, e cila u hap nga agjenti filogrek Apostol Jan Arsaqi nga Hotova e Përmetit. Helmi anti-shqiptar i kësaj shkolle u ndalua më 1933, pas vendimit shtetëror për mbylljen e gjithë shkollave private të huaja në Shqipëri. Kalojnë 65 vitë.

Këtu fillon zbulimi i rrjetit grek kundër Shqipërisë. Vendosëm të gjejmë të gjitha
trillimet dhe veprat greke e filogreke për këtë çeshtje.

Në 1998 Arsakio (ri)hapet në Tiranë, si shkollë private greke, e cila nëpërmjet mësimit të gjuhës dhe kulturës greke, qëllon rritjen e lidhjeve miqësore midis Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë. Në atë kohë leja e hapjes u dha nga qeveria e PS-së.



Më 2003 fillon ndërtimi i godinave të reja të Arsakio, me leje të dhënë nga qeveria e PS-së. Më 2007 mbaron ndërtimi i godinave të reja, dhe merret leje e re, për vazhdimin e funksionimit të shkollës nga qeveria e PD-së. Godinat e reja të Arsakio-s kanë madhësi 100.000 m²(!!). Përveç madhësisë të saj, përshtypje të madhe bën dhe fakti që për ndërtimin e saj, punuan nga inxhinjerët dhe profesorët më të mëdhenjë të universiteteve greke(!). Në hapjen e re të Arsakio morën pjesë: ministri i arsimit i Greqisë, Neritan Çeka nga qeveria shqiptare e PD-së, Anastasios Janullatos kryepeshkop i kishës ortodokse shqiptare, ambasadori grek në Shqipëri, anëtarë të tjerë të Filekpedeftiki Etaireia dhe presidenti i shoqërisë së madhe greke Aegean Airlines. Hapja e shkollës filloi me bekim fetar nga priftërinjtë grekë.



Kjo shkollë u krijua nga shoqëria Filekpedeftiki Etaireia, e cila kontrollohet nga shteti grek. Nxënësit/et e Arsakio më 2009 vizituan ministrin e arsimit të Greqisë dhe presidentin grek, dhe i kënduan hymnin grek. Duhet përmëndur që në këtë shkollë nxënësit janë nga 429 familje që përbëjnë elitën e politikës shqiptare, kryesisht familje me lidhje me PD e PS.



Si shikojmë Arsakio:

1)U hapë si shkollë private, nga një shoqeri private e cila kontrollohet nga shteti grek.  Kjo shkollë është një mjet i Greqisë brënda territorit shqiptar, dhe ka të njëjtin qëllim që kishte më 1933: greqizimin e Shqiptarëve.

2) Mbështetet nga politikanët shqiptarë, fëmijët e të cilëve janë nxënës e nxënëse në Arsakio.  Si pamë PS e PD dhanë lejet për hapjen e kësaj shkolle në 1998 dhe 2007.

3)Mbështetet nga kisha ortodokse shqiptare e cila nën drejtimin e Anastasios Janullatos funksionon si thikë greke brënda trojeve shqiptare.

4)Mbështetet ekonomikisht nga shoqëri të mëdha greke si Aegean Airlines.

Sot mësove planet e armiqëve e tradhtarëve, nesër vepro kundër tyre!

----------


## Glaukia88

lejuam hapjen e nje shkolle "GREKE" ne shqiperi ? ndersa qeveria greke nuk lejon hapjen e nje shkolle te gjuhes shqipe per femijet e emigranteve shqipetar ku te mesojne gjuhen amtare SHQIPEN. NA LUMTE!!!!!!!! BRAVO!!!! SHUME BUKUR!!!!! I LUMTE GREKEVE!!!!!!

----------


## loni-loni

"
    Tek kjo shkolle mesojn shume femije te myslimaneve toske qe "rastesisht "  japin kontributin e tyne ne partine socialiste

----------


## Anesti_55

Po jane hapur dhe medrese e shkolla turke, franceze e amerikane, italiane e gjermane.Ba shqipetaret po kthehen te gjithe ne spiuna.Nja 50 vjet e kaluam duke gjete armiku dhe tashti po te njetin avaz.Deris sa politikanet kane cuar femijet e tyre kryesisht ne keto shkolla ju duhet te kuptoni se 80% e mardhenieve tregetare jane te lidhura me kete vend.Keshtu dhe studentet jane te interesuar te pregatiten per kete zone.Ju pasket zbulur se ato po studijojne per tu bere spiune?Hajde mendje hajde.

----------


## ilia spiro

Shikoni shkollat turke ne mes te Tiranes: kolezhi Mekmet Akif, etj... eku e di une se sa te tjera qe kane vite qe funksionojne. Nje sheshi  i eshte vene emri "Mustafa Kemal-Ataturk", e ku e di une sa turqizma e arabizma te tjera. Atehere o Luftetar 1444, pse nuk hap nje teme "Rrjeti i fshehur i Turqise per turqizimin e trojeve shqiptare". Kjo do t'i shkonte edhe avatarit tend. Beselidhja e Lezhes me 1444  u be per luften kunder turqise.

----------


## mondishall

Shkrime te tilla qe rrahin uje ne hava, pa kurfare faktesh e argumentesh, vetem  nje gje kane te vertete, qellimkeqesine e shkruesit, kushdo qofte ai, qe hedh benzine ne nje zjarr qe vete e ndez. Nuk kemi pak armiq, por paskemi qejf t'i shtojme akoma me shume me fantazi dhe shpifje. Ofendojme keshtu vete shtetin tone, qe paska ne krye te politikes nje PD  dhe nje PS, femijet e te cilave mesokan greqisht per qellime antishqiptare! Deri ku shkoka fantazia e semure e ca shkruesve te semure!

----------


## skampin

shiko pak se kujt i djegin keto shkrime!!!
nje pyetje kisha une per ju mbrojtesit e qirje janit
pse ne kohen e vendosjes se shkronjave te alfabetit shqip Greqija me gjithe janullatet e asaj kohe nuk kembengulen per formimin e alfabetit me shkronja greke por lane te formohej me shkronja latine?!

----------


## ilia spiro

Mendoj se turqia eshte e interesuar specifikisht per turqizimin dhe arabizimin e Shqiperise, sidomos te Shqiperise se Mesme, (se Kosoven e ka te veten tanime). Kjo vertetohet kur pak vite me pare, me nxitjen dhe pjesemarrjen e drejtperdrejte te autoriteteve zyrtare turke, u zhvillua ne Librazhd nje synetllek masiv i femijeve te vegjel, gje qe eshte dukshem nje forme dominimi mbi keto zona (synetlleku masiv nuk ka qen tradite nder shqiptaret).

----------


## dp17ego

Edhe Greqia, por eshe Turqia, po ashtu edhe Italia, nuk jane, nuk jane gje tjeter vecse vende fqinje me te cilet duhet te ruajme marredhenje te drejta konform ligjeve nderkombetare.
Ne kuadrin e globalizmit dhe integrimit te ekonomise ne sistemin ekonomik boteror, Shqiperia duhet domosdoshmerisht te hape kufijte dhe te krijoje marredhenje te drejta me fqinjet e afert dhe ata me te larget. Kjo eshte ne interesin tone.
E. Hoxha e mbylli Shqiperine per shume kohe dhe ekonomia ra ne nivelin me te ulet qe ka qene ndonjehere.

Krijimi i shkollave te huaja, mendoj se i sherben pikerisht kesaj hapje dhe ketij integrimi. Sa kane deshire disa qarqe shoviniste per te nderhyre ne punet e brendeshme te shqiperise, kete askush nuk mund ta mohoje, qofshin keto greke turke, apo edhe me tej, italiane, franceze, amerikane...

E rendesishme eshte qe ne nuk duhet te rrojme me friken e armikut imagjinar, por si te barabarte te ecim bashke me te tjeret drejt zhvillimit. 
Nuk ka pse te hidhemi ne krahet e njerit apo te tjetrit. Ne kemi nje shtet dhe frika e asimilimeve ka kaluar qe me rilindjen.
Sigurisht qe keto tema jane te zakonshme neper forume dhe nuk ka pse te transformohen ne insultime te fshehta religioze. Te gjithe e kuptojne mire se pse hapen, pra cili eshte qellimi i tyre.

----------


## ilia spiro

Kur ne vitn 2004, erdhi per vizite ne Shqiperi Kryeministri turk Taip Erdogan, Fatos Nano hoqi bustin e Gjergj Kastriotit nga salla e konferencave.
A ka shembull me te qarte dhe te hapur se si turqia me rrjetin e saj te fshehur dhe te hapur po perpiqet per turqizimin e shqiptareve (sikur te mos mjaftonin 500 vjet).

----------


## ilia spiro

Nje shembull tjeter eshte rasti i ish-presidentit Xh.W Bush, i cili  u shpreh se shqiptaret jane myslimane te mire. Kush tjeter vecse rrjetit te fshehur turk ja dha informacionin se ne Shqiperi ka vetem myslimane.
Televizioni zyrtar, me rastin e vizites se Bushit, u pozicionua qartesisht ne xhamine e ethem beut si simbol i Shqiperise. Kush e ka financuar kete reklamim. sigurisht rrjeti i fshehte turk, kush tjeter...

----------


## mondishall

> shiko pak se kujt i djegin keto shkrime!!!
> nje pyetje kisha une per ju mbrojtesit e qirje janit
> pse ne kohen e vendosjes se shkronjave te alfabetit shqip Greqija me gjithe janullatet e asaj kohe nuk kembengulen per formimin e alfabetit me shkronja greke por lane te formohej me shkronja latine?!


Kush je ti skampin qe drejtoke shikimet e njerezve tek ata qe "i djegin keto shkrime"?
Kujton se me llafollogjira te tilla provokuese dhe akuzuese terheq vemendjen e patrioteve dhe demaskon antipatriotet?
C'na fut ne historira te tjera, qe i dime permendesh prej kohesh dhe qe s'kane lidhje me temen ne fjale? Kush po mohon ketu antishqiptarizmin e qarqeve fqinje? E di ti se une, qe ti kujton se "me djeg", jetoj sa mes dashamiresve greke(per ty me siguri s'ka te tille), aq dhe mes atyre qe ju ka mare era koke prej kohesh ne antishqiptarizmin e tyre? Mos do te te them qe ne fundvitin e shkuar, ika nga puna mbi 10 vjecare, vetem e vetem se truboshi afendiko me preku ne genin tim? Nje tjeter, ndoshta dhe ti qe akuzon ne hava, mund te ulte koken per te mos humbur 800 evrote e muajit, te jeteses. Nejse, nuk eshte ketu vendi per shpjegime te tilla, sikurse dhe per havara te shkruarash me idene: ajde te krijoj stuhi ne gote.

----------


## ilia spiro

Interesat ekonomike te turqise jane te qarta kur taip erdogani na vjen edhe ne perurimin e rrugeve tona kombetare (Durres-Kukes)...mos eshte edhe kjo rruge pjese e turqizimit..., apo ka marre pjesen e vet nga korrupsioni i llahtarshem ne vendin me te varfer te Evropes.

----------


## limbo

> shiko pak se kujt i djegin keto shkrime!!!
> nje pyetje kisha une per ju mbrojtesit e qirje janit
> pse ne kohen e vendosjes se shkronjave te alfabetit shqip Greqija me gjithe janullatet e asaj kohe nuk kembengulen per formimin e alfabetit me shkronja greke por lane te formohej me shkronja latine?!


qe mos dilte shqipja trashegimtarja e vertete e lashtesise "greke" dhe pellazge. se ne fakt ato qe disa i qujn "shkronja greke" sot, greket e lashte i qunin "shkronja pellazge"...

----------


## limbo

pervec "Arsaqios" ne periferi te Tirones, ka dhe dy shkolla private greke "Omiros" nji ne Himare, nji ne Korce

masnej jon dhe turket "Turgut Ozal" Durres Shkoder Tiron dhe "Mehmet Akif" ne Tiron per gjith ciklet.

dhe i tuf shkolla katolike italione ne Shkoder


Zogu i kishte qit jasht ligji gjith kto per "arsye kombetare".

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

> Mendoj se turqia eshte e interesuar specifikisht per turqizimin dhe arabizimin e Shqiperise, sidomos te Shqiperise se Mesme, (se Kosoven e ka te veten tanime). Kjo vertetohet kur pak vite me pare, me nxitjen dhe pjesemarrjen e drejtperdrejte te autoriteteve zyrtare turke, u zhvillua ne Librazhd nje synetllek masiv i femijeve te vegjel, gje qe eshte dukshem nje forme dominimi mbi keto zona (synetlleku masiv nuk ka qen tradite nder shqiptaret).


Spiridhon,

Pa na trego deri ku ta ka mesuar Janullatosi ty kufirin Shqiptar ne Jug?? Jam shume kurioz ta di.

----------


## Der_Kaiser5



----------


## mondishall

As me ty z.ilia spiro nuk jam dakort. Sa hedh dikush dicka ne hava, ndodh reagimi ne ate lartesi, ne vend qe te veproje arsyeja e realiteteve. Keshtu ekstremet behen akoma me ekstreme dhe ushqejne kundervenie tendecioze. Jemi pagezuar e jemi bere synet, dikur vec e vec e me pas dhe masivisht dhe si me pare e me pas, kemi mbetur shqiptare ne gjak e shpirt. Pse kerkohet e krijohet e keqja, aty ku ekziston dicka e mire? Dhe pse ky lloj kunderveniesh frontesh fetare, qe une kurre ne jeten time s'i kam pare si fronte? Cuditem se si ne kete forum, paska kaq dufe fetare, qe ndersa ketu me deshperojne, porsa shkeputem dhe dal me shoket e fese tjeter, kur i bisedojme, na duken vertet lajthitje dhe sikur ekzistojne ne nje bote ireale.
Pse? Sepse ne boten reale, ndjehem tjeterlloj dhe me largohet deshperimi i ketushem.

----------


## ilia spiro

> As me ty z.ilia spiro nuk jam dakort. Sa hedh dikush dicka ne hava, ndodh reagimi ne ate lartesi, ne vend qe te veproje arsyeja e realiteteve. Keshtu ekstremet behen akoma me ekstreme dhe ushqejne kundervenie tendecioze. Jemi pagezuar e jemi bere synet, dikur vec e vec e me pas dhe masivisht dhe si me pare e me pas, kemi mbetur shqiptare ne gjak e shpirt. Pse kerkohet e krijohet e keqja, aty ku ekziston dicka e mire? Dhe pse ky lloj kunderveniesh frontesh fetare, qe une kurre ne jeten time s'i kam pare si fronte? Cuditem se si ne kete forum, paska kaq dufe fetare, qe ndersa ketu me deshperojne, porsa shkeputem dhe dal me shoket e fese tjeter, kur i bisedojme, na duken vertet lajthitje dhe sikur ekzistojne ne nje bote ireale.
> Pse? Sepse ne boten reale, ndjehem tjeterlloj dhe me largohet deshperimi i ketushem.


Te faleminderit mondishall. Te jap te drejte per menyren se si e ke interpretuar postimin. Edhe une ne jeten e perditshme, normal, shkoj mire me te gjithe, pavaresisht nga religjoni. Une nuk gjykoj njerezit, por religjionet. Dhe kur nga shtete te caktuara fare haptas behen veprime te tilla si synetlleke masive, nen sponzorizimin zyrtar te turqise, c`ka ketu per te mos e shprehur.
Postimi ishte ne kunderpergjigje te hapesit te temes dhe te tjereve, te cilet, ndoshta per hir te religjionit akuzojne padrejtesisht nje shtet fqinj dhe Kryepiskopin e KOASH-it +Anastas.
Po t`i kishe lexuar te gjitha postimet do te bindeshe lidhur me problemin e turqizimit, ku kulmi arriti ne vitin 2004 me heqjen e bustit te Gjergj Kastriotit nga salla e K/Ministrise, me rastin e vizites se Kryemnistrit turk.

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

Spiridhon,

Pres akoma pergjigje...

----------

